# IUI GIRLS TURNED IVF PART 131



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

New Home with masses of 

  

H xx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Dear Ali

I am so very sorry to hear your news. My heart goes out to you and DH. Take good care of each other.

lots of love
Murtle
xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

*THE IUI GIRLS TURNED IVF *  

*Special luv'n'hugs*

Aliday 
Struthie 
Liz 
Eire 
Mizz Gizz 
JessP 
CK6 
PetalB 

* IVF Graduates *      

Morgan - BFP - Robin & Oliver born 08/04/05 6lb7oz & 7lb10oz   
Candy - BFP Nov 04 Jacob Edward born 08/07/05 7lb 8oz 
Megan35 - BFP Dec 04 Baby girl 15/09/05 
LoubyLou - Natural BFP Feb 05 Katie Rose born 19/10/05  
AussieMeg - BFP March 05 Connor & Rhauri born 26/10/05 2.73kg & 2.45kg   
Purpleal - BFP March 05 Tayla Rae born 28/10/05 7lb 6oz  
DebbieA - FET BFP with Twins !! April 05 - EDD 15/12/05   
Triciah - BFP April 04 - EDD 14/12/05  
Jellyhead - BFP with twins!! June 05 - EDD 19/01/06  
Welshy - Natural BFP June 05 - EDD 05/02/06  
KarenC - BFP with twins!! June 05 - EDD 08/03/06  
KimE - Natural BFP June 05 - EDD 24/02/06 
Fergie - BFP!!! July 05 -EDD 28/03/06  
Jane12 - BFP with twins!!! Sept 05 
Billie - Natural BFP Aug 05 - EDD 18/04/06 
Ajax - BFP with twins!!!Oct 05  
VIL - BPF Nov 05!!! Stay put little one(s)   

*IVF Students *      

Cathy - 2ww Testing 28 Nov?   
SMCC - 2ww Testing 28 Nov?   
Molly 2ww Testing?   
MandaW - Stimming Good luck this cycle 
Erika -Downregging Good luck this cycle 
Holly - Stimming Good luck this cycle 
Rachel - Stimming Good luck this cycle 
Jodi - FET Good luck this cycle 

*IVF Recruits *  

********** - Starting ivf end Nov
Kelly - Starting ivf/egg share soon
JED starting ivf soon
Mez - On the waiting list
EmmaO - ICSI later this year 
mimhg (Michelle) - IVF appoint Nov 05
Almamay - IVF Sept 
Starr - Trying again in New Year
Murtle - Trying again in New Year
Aliso1 - !st ivf appointment 4th Nov
Jojo29 IVF appointment Sept
Sweet Kitty - IVF chat Oct
Angus - Trying again soon
Northern Sky - Starting ivf soon.

*Special babydust to the ladies taking some time out *

Bobble
Abby Carter
Sicknote
Nightnurse
Alessandra
Jessygirl
DebbieB
Linds
Vaso
Lilly
Chantelle


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks Holly xxx Hope you are keeping warm  

Ali, I just wanted to say how very sorry I am. We're all here for you, keep strong xxxxx

Morning all you other lovlies


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks to you to Murtle for your best wishes


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Ali, I am so, so sorry to hear your news. I can scarcely believe it, so I'm not surprised you're shocked.               

Hello to Julie, Manda, Catwoman and of course everyone who has joined from the IUI thread.  I can't say I'm thrilled that you have all moved on to IVf, but it's lovely to see you.
I hope this new thread brings you some luck.

Hi Holly, Jo, Sarah, Cathy, Struthie, VIL and Moosey, Murtle and sorry, with the time difference from Auckland, I'm a little too tired to remember everyone, so major apologies.

Jo, I took Chinese herbs for a while.  My chinese doctor was actually an Orthopaedic Surgeon before moving to Australia, so he was western trained, so I tended to trust him that it was OK to take herbs during treatment.  I took them for nearly 10 months with no success, but vastly improved general health.
What stopped me?  I was just doing too much, and an appointment on my day off once a week was just adding to the chaos.  DH and I decided it was better for me to have more time off and less herbs.  Sounds like a silly reason, but in my hectic life any time off is precious.

Sorry that no more news.  Holly, I said hi to Auckland for you.  Weather was great, but not as great as it is in Perth.
Conference went well, but am really knackered now.

As for me, on to the next FET.  Will be just ahead of you Julie, but 2ww just over before Christmas.

I'll post again when I have a bit more energy.

Love to all
Jodi


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Did I hear someone say it was going to be -9 tomorrow Brrrrrrrr!


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Oooh Murtle - at least you have some sunshine to look fwd to on Saturday and hope your little car won't complain too much taking you to the airport!  Thanks for the list update  

Julie - right now I would love one of those big white suits    pains have eased off again now so I'll hold out till tomorrow.  Have accupuncture later too so that might help.

Jodi - glad that the conference went well and Akld was nice. I was looking at temperatures down there yesterday and Perth looked fantastic!  Hope all will be well for FET and good news for Christmas after a horrible old year    

Manda - how are you feeling?  

Petal - hope you manage to get onto the pc today!!

H xx


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Holly,

I'm not too bad thanks- feeling a bit sore today for the first time, but it's worth it isnt it.But other than that fantastic.  Hows you??


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

i just want to send all my love to Ali  her DH and DD... i was so very sad to read your news ......thinking of you ..love caroline xxxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Manda - I'm ok... bit tired and grumbling old ovaries but guess that is to be expected  

Caroline - have tried to pm you again but your inbox is full  

H xx


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Ali,
so sorry to read your sad news. You and your DH must be devastated.
  Thinking of you.

Holly- good luck for the scan tomorrow?

Cathy- how are you today??

Murtle- have a fab time in Las Vegas.

Weather here is quite mild for the time of year (about minus 2 during the day) and we have some snow but not a great deal. This time last year it was about minus 25!!

Sarah
xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Julie - 9.30am!  Ovaries are toasty, got my wheat bag on them  

Sarah - how do you cope in those temperatures??

xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Jeepers Julie - hope the weather has cleared by then!  Aren't they fab starting at that time 

H xx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hey chatterboxes,
It's hard to keep up.
Good luck for both your appointments and scans Holly and Julie.

Jodi


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

Holly and Julie good luck for the scans..... i have deleted some messages from my in box...  .... would love to come to the meet, does anyone know where it will be ?
Lots of love to VIL and Moosey so very happy to see your news......
Petal hope you are ok x
love to everyone else..... its getting rather busy on here  

I'm ok had bleeding for 4 weeks.... finally gor first af... so feel i'm getting back to 'normal' whatever that is..... sorry not many personals.... thinking of you all though .....love caroline xxx


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi all,

OK so can't remember what anyones doing cos we've moved house (have to say in the last couple of days my memory has been shot to pieces - is that good?)

Ali - so sorry to hear your news. It must be the worst thing to have to go through. You are very brave. 

Holly - firstly good luck tomorrow. I've never felt my ovulation but I remember that it felt like i had two stones in my pants coming up to EC. Not nice (and the strings could hardly cope  ) BTW I'm fine thanks. I've had my daily phone call - They seem to be finding all sorts of spurious reasons to ring me on a daily basis - how imaginative!!

Sarah - sweetie - please try to be positive. I don't know much but i just have a feeling that thinking good happy thoughts might just send all sorts of useful chemicals to your embies. Are you still testing as the weekend?    

Just to add a note about Chinese herbs. I've not taken any but i noticed a warning posted up in my clinic when I was there saying that they'd had a spate of unexplained no fertilizations for people with great eggs and sperm and the only thing all the people had in common was that they'd been taking chinese herbs. The clinic was advising us not to take them before or during tx.

Feeling fine in myself, but more and more anxious cos I can't do anymore to help things along. This tx is so important to us because we're only allowed to do the one IVF (cons advice) and so with no frosties, our IF treatment will end one way or another on Monday. 

Don't mean to be a drama queen but just wanted you to know how passionate I am about this working. Thats why I won't let any doubts enter my head just now.

Love you all lots,

Cathy


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Cathy- you're doing so well. Keep up that positive thinking, I'm sure it's doing you good. Good luck for Monday     Why can you only do one IVF by the way or would you rather not say? I really hope it works out for you.

I am trying to stay positive, in fact I'm not really thinking about it much at the moment. Just getting on with things as normal. I want to get a blood test done on Saturday if I can just to be sure as we have a Ball to go to on Saturday night and would really like a few glasses or wine to drown my sorrows.


The cold here isn't too bad really- I usually feel colder when I come to the UK these days as it's always so damp and wet. Here it's just cold and everyone has the right clothes- thermals and proper coats so it's ok. Anything below minus 20 is a bit too cold though!!

Off out for a friend's birthday tonight so see you later. Would really like a glass of wine but I will try and resist- sure to get a few questions asked!
Sarah
xx


----------



## Angus (Jun 1, 2004)

Hello Ladies

Just a really quick one coz I'm at work and only popped on coz I've lost all my phone numbers  

I've only skimmed (what's happened to you all?? you are talking far too much   ) so apologies for anyone I miss.

Ali - thinking of you and your DH  

 to all you newbies.  Sorry you are here (hope you know I mean sorry that IUI hasn't worked not sorry you're here lol) Good luck for all your forthcoming tx  

All you 2wwers hope its not too horrible for you and you get that  

Murtle - oooh vegas!!!! I got married there (as I may have mentioned before   ).  We did the helicopter trip to the Grand Canyon, landed inside and had a champagne picnic, came out at sunset and then flew down the strip at night.  Amazing! DH actually says its the best part of the holiday   Have a fabulous time and tell us all about it when you get back - I'm sooo jealous lol Actually there are about 20 of us going in September for a week and then DH and I are going to drive to LA so I can't be too jealous lol  

oh I've forgotten where i was now  

 to Starr.  Are you still starting again in the New Year? Sorry I've not read back.  Not long now if so!

KJ - not sure if you read here or not but I am completely besotted with Caleb.  He looks gorgeous!!!  And how much fun are puppies?  

Molly -   Any news with you hun?

Candy - aww saw the pic of J & K - how cute!  I hope they grow up and get married  

oh and Looby I shall be expecting Reindeer based pictures from the 1st December so get that camera out please  

Right I give up I'm afraid.  Bleeding customers keep ringing up and I just can't concentrate.

Love to all
L xxxxxxx


PS - Oh saw the pics of the IUI meet.  Looks like you had a great time.  And cool shoes Holly x


----------



## Angus (Jun 1, 2004)

honestly I have a brain the size of a pea

CONGRATULATIONS VIL & MOOSEY

   ​
And extra special  for Moosey


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie - How you doing fruit  looks like you've made yourself at home. Off to catch up with my pm's now..................you made me   
Sarah -     
Catwoman - I've   but understand you wanting to take a break from everything. It will be easy to convince you to try again in the spring because there is going to be so much good news on this thread over the next few weeks you won't believe it    & by the way........you will always be part of our gang!
Jo - Hope DH is better soon & that you get that   asap.
Aliday - I've got no idea what to say except that my thoughts & best wishes are with you    
Holly -     for tomorrow hun bun.
Caroline - So lovely to see you back   Glad you're feeling back to normal & I hope we can all make the meet this time.xx
Jodi - Hope you're resting after your busy conference & fingers crossed for the best Xmas pressie   possible.
Cathy -        for Monday.
Hiya   Manda, Struthie, Petal, Eire, Murtle, Angus & everyone else, hope you are all ok.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Nite nite Julie   
Hope you get rid of your wind     
Think I might get a chunky kit kat for the jorney home

Treacle Puff.xx


----------



## alwayssunny (Dec 19, 2004)

|I just thought I'd say hi to everyone on here. I'm new to this board but not to the IUI one. I've got my ET tomorow morning so really looking forward to that, but also a bit nervous. They've told me I had 8 follicles when I had EC yesterday so I'll ask tomorow if the eggs are good quality or not........ This is my 1st IVF as you've probably guessed. My blood test date will be the 13th of Dec so at least I'll know before Xmas, and hopefully I'll get just what I've always wanted.......
Good Luck to all you other women out there ttc. I wish you all the luck in the world.
If anyone else has their blood test date the same as me get in touch.
Take care all, keep happy and healthy.
luv Sunny


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Off home now, drive carefully and be safe tomorrow. Catch up on Saturday

Love mand xxxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Greetings from my sick bed (well sofa)

Got a rotten cold and chest infection... so feeling rough...

  to you too Angus (L)  Yep we're gonna start late jan/feb i think. Got the feeling it's now or never!!

Cathy keep that positive attitude going honey xxxxx

Murtle have a great time. Sounds like you got a good deal.  xx

Sarah..... -20 sound scary cold... hope you don't get to drink the wine.....xx

Holly your ovaries sound warmer than i feel. Can't get warm brrr. Good luck for tommorow xx

Caroline  for you x

VIL and Moosey  glad the blood tests are looking good girls xx

Julie you really are a chatterbox eh. xxx

Candy, KJ, Molly, Rachel, Looby, Jodi, Petal, Bubba J and K and everyone else sending you all   (germ free!!)

Love Starr xx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Aliday

So sorry for you sweetheart, Will be thinking of you 

Love S xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Page 131 lol did you do 100 pages while i was gone for the day ?

Aliday, i am truly sorry, i cannot believe that life can be so cruel, thinking of u  

Linz, fab as ever to hear from you, do you think you can make a meet ? just gone home from th m25 so can't stop x lol @ the marriage bit, i am sure Katie will go for older men most girls do, but not so sure 3months will be old enough .... having said that who would be able to resist my gentleman, he will be a real sweeie with the ladies i just know it x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

He already is, Candy. He's stolen my heart.  

 to Jacob

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


ps it's snowing here!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there - hope you're all keeping warm!!

Just a quick one as my injections are awaiting me.

Hope you're all doing okay.  Cathy and Sarah - really hoping for good news from the pair of you     

Aliday - so sorry to hear your news.  I can only imagine how heartbreaking that must be.  

Murtle - Thanks for adding me to the list.  Enjoy Vegas!

Alwayssunny - Hi there.  Lots of luck for E/T.  

Not much news from me - scan and blood tests were fine on Wednesday, but the scan lady didn't seem to want to tell me how many follies were there so I had to try and remember afterwards how many I'd seen!!  Really hard to tell but I think there were probably 4-6 on each side.  It certainly feels that way - my ovaries are beginning to feel very very uncomfortable.

Holly - good luck for scan.  I've cunningly arranged my next one for saturday morning so we can spend all day in London shopping afterwards.  I always feel I need a treat after going to the clinic!

Not sure what to think about chinese herbs now.  I've been taking them for a couple of months but stopped as soon as AF arrived and this cycle/treatment started.  I'm really worried now!  Any one else got any views/experience of them?

Hi to everyone - Candy and baby Jacob, Starr (get well soon!), KJ, Julie and Erica the chatterboxes(!), Jo, Catwoman, Jess, Eire, Angus, Manda, VIL, Moosey, CK6 and Jodi.


Okay, puregon awaits..............

Love Rachel


----------



## Angus (Jun 1, 2004)

Morning!!!!

Oh its either feast or famine with me eh?

I've got the day of to go Xmas shopping and I was going to have a nice lay in but I was too excited about the idea of snow   None here for me tho  

Hope you feel better Starr.  I've had a yukky cold for weeks now.  Not helped last night by a 3 and a half hour journey home from work.  Bleeding trains   Big sloppy kisses for you anyway   Feel better soon.

Candy - I'm sure little J will charm the pants off all the ladies when he's older.  And you'll be the scary Mum who thinks no woman is good enough for her little boy lol. Would love to come to the next meet! When is it?? And where?

Rachel - I've no experience of Chinese herbs I'm afraid.  Do you know how long you've got till ET now? Or am I being really thick and missing it?

Sunny - Nice to meet you and good luck for ET.  

********** - We had that with the wind yesterday.  And our window was open so the ceiling lifted!! V funny. Well, not really but I laughed.

And stop talking about chocolate you lot   I'm trying to resist all temptation.

Right, got to go to the gym before I hit the shops.  My ar$e is not going to get any smaller by itself is it?

Have a good one everyone and enjoy the snow if you've got it.

Take Care
L xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Snowing eeekkk ... its just thiick frost down here Murtle, hope you get away ok    I just said to J, Murtle sends you sloppy kisses and he blew bubbles at me  

Rachel wonder why she didn't say, maybe they don't at that stage as things change so fast, I only had one scan then was booked into EC, much to my disappointment as I wanted to give them longer to grow as was hoping to have more, but how can I complain now  

Love to all of you x

PS Had a psychic reading yesterday to see if they know if I will have another child, but it may not be easy (Surprise surprise) I will when J is in education, so that could be nursery, preschool, school or university      .... DH has decided to invest in some school books, so will start teaching J tomorrow hehe

Juts seen your post Linz, venue undecide, but there is a thread for possible dates in Jan, 14th looking most likely at mo ? how true about a scary mum, although I will try to hide it !! you are good going to the gym, most I can manage at mo is walking up the stairs x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Lots of snow for us. Its so pretty. Hope DH gets to work without any incidents.

Good luck for the scan Holly. I hope you manage to get there ok.  

Starr- Get well soon sweetie  

Angus - Happy shopping!  

 back at J

Julie- Where's our daily weather report?  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

ONLY 1 MORE SLEEP TIL VEGAS !!!!!!!!

I'm a tad bit excited today. What with the snow, my holibobs and christmas round the corner......


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Good morning  

Cathy and Sarah the        are out in full force for you both now!!  Not long now sweethearts!!  Lol about stones in your pants Cathy!!  You sooo make me laugh!  I know how much is riding on this and I really want it to happen for you both.  I was driving  home and concentrating on the orange trees and willing positive energy to you.

Thanks for wishes Jodi  

Jo - any news from your Con yet?

Caroline - great that cycle is returning and thanks for returning pm too  

Linz - wow!  How cool was your wedding! What an amazing time!  Loved the sound of the helicopter ride up the strip and how romantic with the picnic in the valley  

Julie - it's flippin freezing but no snow for us either girls just frozen frosty stuff making weird shapes on the car windows.  Your tickers are great!

Erica - thanks for wishes!  How's you today?

Ohh Starr - sorry you're poorly hunny big    Hope you're taking it easy and resting up in a duvet all snuggly.  Great you've got a plan and hope the NY brings you loads of good and happy things  

Canders -   got a bit carried away with my page numbering!!  Forgot which thread I was doing!!  Bet you were worried about how much reading you were in for  

Rachel - I'm sure there were so many follies she couldn't count them all!  Don't worry with regard to the Chinese Herbs, I'm sure what Cathy meant was that the clinic say not to take them during a cycle, but it's ok leading up to one.  You will be fine I'm sure    Good luck tomorrow - and a good plan too!!

Murtle - thanks lovely!  I did make it there fine.  In fact I was half an hour early as set off in good time in case of problems.  Luckily someone else was late so we swapped apptmts.  You can send all your snow down to us now please!!  Yipeee! one more sleep till sunshine.  Hope you get lucky on the black jack table and come back with loads of filthy lucra!  Have a FABULOUS time and come back and tell us all about it!

Good Luck Sunny!

I had my acupuncture apptmt yesterday afternoon, which went well.  Interestingly, he said that he feels my problem may be more to do with my pituitary gland than my actual ovaries etc, which is also what the reflexologist said.  I think after all of this is over I will see an endocrinologist and try and get to the bottom of it.  Funnily enough my SIL is one of these so that shouldn't be too hard...

Today's apptmt was fine.  I was quite nervous and with reason to be I suppose.  It appears the clinic are right - as I certainly haven't over stimulated and only have around 5 follies.  Domineque (our lovely nurse) said that what was there looked excellent and not to be concerned.  I guess it's actually ok as we can't freeze any with shifting back to NZ, so at least there won't be many if any going to waste.  Not feeling hugely positive today... but I'll get my CD's on and do some visualisation to help.  EC will be Wednesday - lining is looking really good - phew!

Keep warm everyone!!

H xxx


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi lovelies,

Firstley - Rachel - Hope i didn't scare you. Really sorry if i did. Like loads of these things its so difficult to find any conclusive proof for or against the way they work. I'm into homeopathy but they told me not to do it during tx even though I thought it would keep me calm etc. Truth is the regular docs don't know about all these complimentary medicines so they think its safer just to say don't do it. You should see the trouble i've had re my breast cancer risk. The IF con is not a cancer specialist and the Cancer con is not an IF specialist, so I'm left sorting it all out in the middle. Makes me laugh when my IF con says 'Well if you get pg you're hormones will be through the roof anyway so I wouldn't worry about it or consider not having a family' The point is that high oestrogen levels are thought to be responsible for triggering hereditary breast cancers and oestrogen is the one hormone that is largely suppressed during pregnancy! Which is why women who have 10 kids have a lower risk of breast cancer than other people - cos they've had 10x9 months without much oestrogen.   That was a bit of a rant wasn't it!!   . 

Sarah- glad to hear from you honey - I really want you to be drinking orange juice at that do on Saturday! You know what I mean. Hope the bit above answers your questions about why only once. Too risky with the high oestrogen during stimming.

Starr - sorry you're not on top form. Make sure Dh gives you loads of TLC!

Holly - well done on the follie count. Don't be downhearted. Thats likely to be 5 eggs and lets face it you only need one! Remember its quality not quantity!   Thanks for the   - i can feel them coming my way. Heres some back      

Murtle  - you luckylittle minx! Hope Las Vegas is realy for you! 

Julie sweetie - are you the MD or something - getting to work at 7.15am!  Must be nearly home time!

Sunny - good luck with the ET     Welcome to the 2ww!

Manda - keep them bits warm!  

Hi to Candy, Erica, JED, Jodi, Murtle, Angus and everyone else,

Cathy


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Just had a thought!

You know they say that women that work in an office together start to get syncronised cycles after a bit. 

Just wondered if its lie that here which is why the 30th is sooooo busy!!

Can hormones travel down the wires??

Have I lost it?


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Cathy   I think you're sooo right!  We're all in cyber synch!  Aaaah it's because we're such close buddies   no truer friends and all that!

H xx


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Well lets face it - we don't have many secrets between us do we!!

BTW - no phone call from the family today - should i be worried? Do you think I should ring them and ask if theyr'e OK!!!!


----------



## moosey (Aug 12, 2004)

HELLO EVERYONE  

I am not sure if i did the moving thing right, because it looked really small and crap last time I did it.   Wow it is very busy here as usual!

Ali - I am sorry to hear about your loss.  I hope you are all doing ok and getting your head round what happens.  Take care of yourself ok?  

Julie - Have you had your scan yet, or am I just a bit out of date?  I was just reading all the previous postings and am not sure if you have had a scan, or are due one?  Good luck either way!  I hope this IVF cycle gives you what you have been wishing for.   

CathyA - I really hope this cycle works for you as well.  Good on you for being so positive.  I always say, where there is hope, there is always a chance - or was that Dr. Spock or Cpt. Kirk?  I am not sure, but if you don't keep the faith a little with what you are doing, you will go mad!  Where are you in the cycle now?  (you have probably mentioned and I missed it, so apologies for not knowing!)

Angus - thank you for your message!  Hope you are doing ok!   

Sunny - Welcome to the IVF's.  Good luck with your first cycle.  

Starr - Hello and I hope you are feeling better.  Enjoy daytime TV while you can!

Rachel - Good luck with your scan on Saturday.  I highly recommend retail therapy after your scan.  What a great treat.  I can hardly ever go shopping with VIL as she gets really strange and always wants to leave as soon as we enter a shop!  She goes very pale and stops talking to me....its as if the bright lights and colours do something to her - very strange!  She hates shopping.

Murtle - Have a fabulous time in Vegas - remember if you win big time out there!!  

Holly - Good luck with your EC next week.  I had seven follies and got 5 eggs when I did mine.  I was completely doom and gloom about how many eggs I would produce.  Me and VIL did a bet, where I optomistically said 2!  It is a worrying time doing IVF, it seems that once you have jumped one hurdle, there is another one slapped in front of you.  I will be thinking of you and hope you have a good EC next weds.   

Stuff with us is ok, if not a little surreal.  It is strange how we (VIL) have swapped roles so quickly.  But I could not be happier!

I tried to cheer VIL yesterday in the car (she has become ever so slightly unhinged and i have numerous teeth marks where she has bitten my head off!), by singing 'Take a Chance on Me' by ABBA with hand dancing (I was driving, so legs were out of the question).  I don't think she appreciated it at all.  My talents are wasted sometimes.  I do have a stupid story about singing in the car.  The other week I was driving home, minding my own business, singing along to kylie's 'Better the Devil you Know'.  I drove over a slight bump in mid-tune and the radio and clock cut out.  I really didnt know what happened.  So I took the car to the garage and told them what happened.  I got a phone call later in the day to tell me that a rosary my mum gave me (she gives me rosaries whenever she can!) fell into the lighter socket and caused my radio and clock to cut out.  The mechanic said he was slightly amused and I had to deal with the   of it all when I went to pick it up.  I think God was not happy with the song I was singing!

Ok take care all of you.  Keep warm and have a good weekend

Jackie


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Moosey/Jackie - OMG - I'm just laughing at your antics!!  How v   about the beads and the mechanic but bet he thought it was just as funny as we do!  And shame on VIL not appreciating your hand choreography!  If VIL hates shopping (I'm not overly fussed on big shops in London but cope v well with small boutiques  ) then may I suggest Ebay?!!!  Thanks for your thoughts and wishes  

Julie - it's certainly looking like it could snow here.... BRING IT ON!!!  Naughty Smudgie waking you early!  

H xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Holly -     Great news about today going so well, you should be dancing around your living room to those CD's never mind anything else. Ec on Weds   blimey the 30th again what a big day!! Will have everything crossed for you except my legs as I'll be engaging in the pleasures of dildocam on the same day   
Julie - My fruit  what an early riser you are   I had an awful nights sleep, a sore throat & cough which always gets worse at bed time.......why is that   How's the extension coming along & guess what time it was earlier...........far better than "Chico Time".
And for the record Jilly ate a whole bag of Revels & Jelly Babies  & now looks like Mr Blobby!
Starr - Hope you feel better soon   
Murtle - Not long to Vegas now.....bet you can't wait   
Moosey - Great story   & fancy VIL not appreciating your dance moves!!
Angus - Enjoy Xmas shopping   
Cathy - Hormones down the wires..............you might have something there   Bucket loads of      for Monday.
Sarah - Lots of     for you too.
  Catwoman, Caroline, Eire, Jodi & everyone else. Oooooooohhhhhhh not long to the weekend hooray!!!

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Triple J
The sausage didn't touch the sides hun


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi girls

I can't keep up with all of you - there's about 10 pages or more since I last looked!!  Just a couple of personals:

Ali, DH and DD - so very sorry to hear of your loss.  It's such a difficult time for all of you and I just want you to know that you're in my thoughts and prayers.  Take care of each other.

Murtle - have a fab time in Vegas - I loved every minute of it when I was there!!!

Good luck to 2WWs and everyone on the IVF rollercoaster.  Lots of love and luck to you all.  Have a nice weekend everyone - a cold one albeit!

Love Billie xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

No pants Weds for us both fruit  oh & Nurse Holly.
The Knickerless Threesome..................do you think we could do a turn on X-Factor? I meant singing by the way not with dildocam


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Yeah & me Miss   
Looks like we will be relying on Nurse Holly & we'll just have to be her backing singers   Maybe Moosey could teach us a few moves!!


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

You two are bonkers - but I love ya     

xx

PS I feel whacked today... is this normal?  Think I might have a little kip in my cosy duvet... still no snow


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Aaa Julie - I hate being cold!  You need a wheat bag shoved down your trousers like me    It's amazing how much warmer you feel when your nether regions are toasty!!  

xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

I think it's you 2 who are bonkers    thank God I'm sane   
Holly - I fancy toastie nether regions   so I will get one of those wheat bags!! Must admit it looks like I've already got one stuffed down my trousers think it's the cake I've just eaten   
Julie - Slim, bendy & can dance   why doesn't that surprise me. Won't be dancing with you then cos I'll look like this 

Treacle.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Goodnight from me too    
Have a lovely weekend everyone "see" you all Monday.

Erica.xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

now you know what happened to me and my wheat bag so i urge caution when considering stuffing them down below 

kj x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

I've got no chance at keeping up with you all    
But just wanted to say hello 

& wish Murtle a wonderful holiday    

Lots of Love 
Looby  xxx

Ps Angus - As soon as she stops being sick i will pop her in and take some piccies


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Cathy & Sarah - Wishing you both heaps of luck for testing                   

Holly - Good luck for EC Wednesday.    

Julie - Good luck for Wednesday. Be brave.  

Manda & Rachel - Hope you both have lots of lovely juicy follies. All the best for your ecs.    

Erica - Good luck with the stimming.  A little follie dance to help you on your way.            . 

Jodi - Best of luck with this FET cycle  

Molly - Keeping everything crossed for you.    

JED - I hope your clinic sort themselves out so you can get started.  

I'll catch up with you all when I get back.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks Looby, I've been sooooo excited today, especially with the snow!


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi girls
Just popped in because I saw that VIL and Moosey have a BFP - hoorah!!  You probably don't remember me from the IUI thread ages ago, but I just wanted to say that I'm soooo pleased for you, fanflippintastic news!    

Hello to Murtle, Looby, Angus, Kim, Billie, Holly and all of you, 
 
xxx Morgan


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Bye Murtle!! Have a fantastic time  

Looby - keeping up on this thread is twice as busy as it used to be!  Don't worry just so long we know how you and Katie are we'll be happy  

H xxx

PS Morgan - the twins are gorgeous!!  Please, please can we all have some


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

I'm sat here feeling sorry for myself as DH and friends are all down the pub, so I thought I would say hello to all of you!


Murtle - You're probably not going to see this but have a fantastic holiday.  I'm very jealous!

Holly - I'm glad you got on well with the acupuncture.  It's amazing the things they pick up.  5 follies sounds just fine to me - keep them all lovely and toasty and warm!  Hope they're not making you too uncomfortable.

Cathy - Don't worry about the herbs thing, it's fine.  I was just having a paranoid moment.  I think those in conventional medicine tend to dislike anything less conventional, and whilst they are probably right to be cautious if something seems a bit odd, I personally think they are overkeen to say it is all rubbish.  Have you had your phone call yet?!     

Sarah - Hope you're hanging in there too   

Morgan and Looby Lou - Love the pictures of your bubbas!!  So cute, and like Candy's baby Jacob, a big inspiration and a good reminder of why we are sticking needles in oursleves and doing all these unmentionable things!!

Hi KJ - How's Caleb?  I love the latest picture - I want one of those too!

I'm struggling to see how my ovaries are going to hold out until next Weds - I think they're going to burst!!  Will find out more tomorrow hopefully as I have another scan.

Love to everyone - hope you all have a great weekend

Rachel xxx


----------



## CR (Nov 30, 2004)

hi ya all.

just popped on to wish holly and julie fab fab fab fab luck for your upcoming cycles.  it would be so lovely for you both to be sucessful prior to holly leaving.  sorry holly you are feeling little bit poorly, hope you feeling better soon.  holly, are you still visiting the reflex lady that julie kindly recommended to us?  she was such a lovely lady.  hope jimmy sorted you out!!  now that will start a rumour!!  julie how is the building work going?  good luck fellow nuffield chums.  you are in the best hands with the very lovely domenique.

hi ya ck6, hope you feeling ok lovely.  glad you here you are starting to feel bit more normal.  take it easy over there.

hi ya erika, sorry to hear you have been through the mill a bit.  and so sorry to hear about your dp's pal.

oh and sooooooo many congrats to moosey and vil.  what fab news. look after yourselves and the car radio!!

lovin and missin you all.
crxxxx


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Happy Saturady girls,

Just popped on the say good luck to Holly for EC on Wednesday, and Julie for her scan. And to evertone else for this week       

Holly, i'm feeling really tired lately so I think it is the drugs.

Had scan yesterday and cons has brought EC forward to Monday, so up at 2am for the pregnyl and we're away!!!! Will let you know how it goes.

Love you all and thank you for your continued support


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Manda, 
Good luck for EC tomorrow.
       

Love Jodi


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

GOOD LUCK CATHY!!!!


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi girls

Just wanted to say.......

GOOD LUCK CATHY AND SARAH FOR TESTING    

GOOD LUCK TO MANDA FOR EC   

A quick "me bit" as well. Had another scan yesterday, and am now down to 5 follies as none of the smaller ones have grown. I'm trying to take reassurance from the consultant though as he didn't seem too worried and kept telling me it was quantity not quality. I can't believe 5 follies can be so flippin' uncomfortable though - or maybe I'm just a wimp?!

Hi to everyone else

love Rachel


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Sorry for the really short post and not being around of the w/e but just wanted to say

GOOD LUCK CATHY       

GOOD LUCK SARAH      

Manda huns - everything crossed for tomorrow's big day    

Rachel - looks like we're in the same boat - the five follie queens  And yes I too am clinging on the quality over quantity theory and I'm sure our crossing good vibes must have an exponential effect!! If you're a wimp - I'm one too!!!! They ARE really uncomfortable and (.)(.) are sore and HUGE Nips 

CR - fantastic to hear from you loves!! Was just thinking of you too!! Thanks for wishes - will pm you soon!!

Big loves to Julie for your big week and  to everyone!!

H xxxxx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Good luck today

Sarah and Cathy for testing.

Holly and Rachael, I hope those 5 follies are starting to calm down a bit.

Love Jodi


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi everyone, gosh I haven't logged on for a couple of days and can't keep up where everyone is!  But just wanted to say GOOD LUCK to Cathy and Sarah for testing!!!!

As for me, well we had our nurses appt on Friday and I start downregging next Thursday with 2ww probably being the first 2 weeks of Jan.  I'm impatient and just want to start so next Thurs still sounds like so far away but I'm sure it will come around fast enough.

Hi to everyone and I'll try to catch up on news soon.

Jo x


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Morning all,
Thanks for all your good wishes and thoughts but unfortunately it was a   for me this morning.  I was expecting it and was 100% sure that it hadn't worked but it's still absolutely gutting when it is confirmed. It's just so upsetting to go through all that effort- weeks and weeks of injections and scans then to get nothing in the end. And we ended up with 3 good embies so I just don't know why it didn't work. Anyway, that's life I suppose- just feels so unfair.

No Af yet but getting some pains so I'm sure it won't be long. I'm just going to have a good cry today then try and pick myself up and get on with looking forward to Christmas and put off any more treatment plans til next year. Just feel like I need a break- 3 IUIs and 1 IVF in the past 9 months is enough. 

Anyway, that's enough about me. Cathy- hope you have some better news. Let us know soon.

Good luck to all the others having EC etc this week.

Sarah
xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh Sarah I am so sorry honey,its horrible.
I know what you mean about havinga break,I have had one ICSI and four failed IUI's this year.

The break will do you good,and maybe we will cycle together next year,look after yourself xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Sarah, I am very sorry to read your news, with all my heart I hold on to the possibility of that miracle and the witch not showing if she does, will hope for a natural during your break.

Cathy      

Love to all can't stop little man has grizzle pants on xx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Sarah - so sorry to hear your news.  However, much you are prepared for it that BFN is always devastating and I'm guessing it's even harder with IVF than the IUIs.  Look after yourself.


Love Rachel xxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Well that was the storm b4 the calm, hes fast asleep now  

Manda hope C went well  

Holly hope you had a good weekend and those follies have been growing, bethinking of you this week.

Julie, ours flew by to, I love weekends so much, even more than when I was working, J had his second official swimming lesson Saturday he loves it.  You are organised on the christmas card front !

JED, hope the down regging goes well and 2006 is your year.

Rachel hope you are ok, it is quality not quantity as Holly says x Rachel you are nota  wimp, so much is going on down there, you hang on in and sending positive vibes your way xx

CR, as ever great to hear from you  

Hoping you are havinga great time Murtle, actually I know you will be !!! xxx

Love and hugs to all not mentioned x

Molly


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Don't quite know what to say ...... because its a   from me!!!


Can't believe it at all.

Have already made DH cry this am!


Couldn't have done it without you girls and I sooooo hope you feel the way I feel today really really soon.    

Cathy


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Sarah - so sorry to read your news. Don't know what else to say.... only that a new year is full of new posibilities.   

Manda - sending you lots of     for Ec today.

Sorry don't have my thinking head on right now so I'll just say a huge   to the rest of you lovely ladies for now.

TTFN
Cathy


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Cathy - wow!   So happy for you.   That's just fantastic news.    

Rachel xxx


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Cathy- that's so fantastic! you must be  on   . Did you have a blood test done or did you just do a test at home?
I guess the only question now is whether it's twins!!! I'm so happy for you.
Sarah
x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Cathy - thats fantastic news,just wish you could have both had good news,sure 2006 will be a good year for everyone!
Enjoy every moment xxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Cathy - Hurray!!!  Hurray!!!  Hurray!!!  I was really hoping it would be a BFP - well done you!!!  

SMCC - I'm really sorry about your BFN - I know you weren't expecting it to work but it's still so disappointing.  I'm thinking of you.   

Aliday - I can't even begin to imagine how hard things are for you at the moment.  I'm so sorry about your baby and sending you lots of love.

Holly - Five follies sounds good to me - have faith in them!

Murtle - I hope you're having a great time in Vegas!

CK6 - Lovely to see you on here.  I hope you're doing ok.  

Angus - Great to see you too....  

Rachel - great news on the follies - good luck.

I just had a big arguement with my boss   - let's hope I don't get sacked!

Hi to everyone else,

Loads of love

Victoria
xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Cathy
           
Absolutley thrilled for you, you & DH must be on    
Wishing you a happy & healthy pregnancy & beyound.
What a fantastic start to the week   
Love n hugs

Erica.xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Morning gorgeous girls
Kj - Have changed my mind about wheat bag   & nether regions after being reminded of your story. How's Caleb doing?
Holly -     for ec Weds. Hope those sore (.)(.) have eased off but hey hunny it's all going to be worth it!!
Julie - Hiya   buddy, excited about Weds? The weekends do go far too quickly & how organised are you writing cards now as well as buying & wrapping all presents   DP's grandma is a love bless her heart, still supplying you with homemade goodies  Hope AF is kind to you & doesn't visit again for at least 9 months!!
Manda -     for ec today, thinking of you.
Rachel - 5 follies sounds fine, quality not quantity remember   wishing you lots of luck this week.
Jo -   with down regging......Thursday is very, very near.
Murtle - Hope you're having a ball in Vegas    
Morgan & Looby - You've both got very beautiful babies   fab pics!!
CR - Lovely to hear from you   but you didn't say how you were? Hope everything is going well please keep us posted of your news.
Molly -    hope you're ok.
Sarah -    so sorry to hear of your news, my thoughts & wishes are with you. Take care & I'm sure you will feel so much better for taking a break & then start the New Year   & raring to go.
Hello   Candy, Struthie, Jodi & everyone else have a great day.

Erica.xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello my fabulous buddies!

Such a mixed morning with good and bad news.  Have pm'd you Cathy and Sarah, sending you both my love and thoughts   

Julie - hope AF is not going to give you your usual grief this month, but as Treacletart says, it'll be the last time she makes an appearance for a very long time.  Well done on the further organising, must be a great feeling to have it all done and dusted so you can just sit back and rest/enjoy the festive fun  

Manda - for when you return to your pc - THINKING OF YOU AND WISHING YOU A HEAP OF LOVELY EMBIES        

Jodi - you're such a love    Hope you're feeling ok and not running around like a crazy person with all your manic shifts.

Jo - Thursday will be here before we know it and you'll be good to go!!  

Candy - you are obviously a natural at this mother business, waving your magic wand and settling little J so very quickly!  Thanks for thinking of me!  Extra follies there today so obviously I'm benefitting from all the positive energy - KJ's charms and the orange knicker wearing  

Rachel - how are you now?  Mine appeared to have calmed again - phew!

Victoria - what happened with your boss??  Arrrghh just don't need the stress of work now that everything is going so well!!  Hope you're feeling ok??

Erica - how are you feeling hunny?  Nice weekend with lots of sausage??

Struthie - you ok?  Hope you're starting to feel a little better  

Eire - you're in my thoughts too!

Molly - hoping you'll find a window and log on and tell us how you are?  Was thinking about you on Thursday     and enjoying yourself over the weekend at the races!

KJ - hi buddy!  Hope Caleb is behaving himself with Max!!  Bet you haven't had a minute to yourself between the two of them. A very strict eye is being kept on my wheatbag but as I said in email, am   to think about the one in storage with all our furniture... 5 years!!

Hello to all the ladies not mentioned... Murtle - I'm sick with envy so I'm not going to mention your holiday and how much fun you'll be having!!

Funny old weekend.  Had a nice day staying in on Saturday with odd jobs but my mind kept wandering and couldn't concentrate on anything. Think I drove DH mad! Hate to think what I'll be like on the 2ww!  Sunday we went to my Uncle's and enjoyed his company for the afternoon.  Was very amusing and didn't think of about it hardly at all which was a great distraction.  Today I had my scan and everything is good to go on Wednesday morning - 3 new follies have popped out of the woodwork and are contenders now too.  Positive thoughts on all of them containing lovely healthy eggs.   

Julie - I'll be at the clinic just before 8.... eeek so if you see me I'll be the one looking like this   as no make up etc allowed for EC.  All going well back for ET on Saturday...  just keeping things as positive as I can...

Loves
H xxxx


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Hi Just popped on quickly as at work, to see how the girlies got on.


Sarah I am so sorry. Hugs and kisses to you.

Cathy well done girl , you and DH must be on cloud 9.


Ali


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello gorgeous ones!
Just a swiftie...
Sarah – loads of   to you. I know how it feels when it doesn't work – I was absolutely gutted. But after a break, you'll be raring to go again   Take it easy, we're all thinking of you and sending you lots of love.
Cathy – absolutely thrilled to hear your news! Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months   
Holly – oooooooh... I'm so excited (or maybe I should say egg-cited!) for you. Keeping everything crossed for Wednesday      
Erica and Julie – It's the final countdown! Not long to go now!  
Everyone else: Jilly, KJ, Shazia, Caroline, VIL & Moosey, Babyfish, Molly, Jo, Candy and Rachel – hello! And Jess – where are you?   Hope everything is OK.
Not much to report from Catwoman-land. My cycle is back to normal again – my body is gearing up for ovulation again, so DH and I got down to a bit of   this weekend. We probably don't have a cat in hell's chance of a natural BFP, but hey-ho. It was fun anyway!
Thinking of you all,
tons of love,


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Sarah, I am sooo sorry about your  .  Sending you loads and loads of                 


Cathy, what terrific news for you.  Congratulations, you must be so excited!  Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months.

Holly, wishing you fantastic luck on Wednesday.  8 follies is great.  Don't be surprised if they find more at EC.  I was supposed to only have 11, but ended up with 18.  Apparently ultrasound doesn't always see everything.                 
I think 8 is an optimal number

Rachel, good luck to you as well.  5 sounds ideal as well.         

Julie and Erika, hope you two are gearing those ovaries up for action in the not too distant future.

I hope everyone else is fine.  Hi to VIL and Moosey, Struthie, Catwoman, Candy and Jo.  Also to everyone else- my awful memory is failing me just now.

 Have been watching the news and seeing the terrible weather in the UK.  I hope you're all keeping warm, and are all fine.  When you have a chance, you must all come and visit Perth.  You're all welcome.
Keep warm everyone.

Love Jodi


----------



## CR (Nov 30, 2004)

wow cathy, congratulations to you, what a fab way to start a monday.  take good care now!
many many congrats to you and dh.

so so sorry sarah to hear your news, have your cry and hoping your dh gives you lots of hugging.  you have been through a lot this year.

wow, holly another 3 follies. i am with you on the follie pain.  i struggled to keep things to together with the pain with my 5 follies on the last iui cycle.  so i hold my hands up to you with 8.  the wheatgrass bag down the trousers is obviously the way to go.  so exciting!

julie, you organised chocolate lady with your xmas cards all written!!  can you come round and organise my life pls!!!! 
have you any dates on your treatment?  (sorry if i have missed you telling us this, my head is up my large behind at the moment).  hope af is kind to you.  and you have choc supply in to deal with this!

vil - have you had the sack yet??

catwoman - hope you enjoyed your busy weekend!!   

 to erika - how are you lovely?

and   to candy, hope j isn't too grizzley.

thanks for asking after me, especially as i have been so illusive just recently.  i am very very very well.  you have to have some luck don't you when you have fert problems, a trouble free preg is really deserved or so i say!!  i am 23 weeks now and all the scans have gone swimmingly, despite me questioning every scanner to death about any possible problem.  (by the way, nuffield chums - the gynae scanner (ground floor) at the nuffield is a fab lady, defo recommend her, she listened to every single one of my concerns, bless her poor lady!!) 
no real symptons to complain off, just a nasty cold that keeps hanging on, and small bit of tiredness and heartburn now and again, and a loft conversion that is driving me insane!!! 
last week was bit worrying, i had no movement nearly all week, but friday it all sorted itself out and for the first time i pushed my stomach and the baby kicked/pushed back.  it made all the worrying go away.
just starting to believe it all now and think that maybe i should start some baby shopping.  ohhh shopping!!  bluewater next stop!!!

thats enough about me.  i am wishing YOU all the luck that i managed to get from somewhere and you will all be successful in your treatment.

does anyone know how jess p is?

love to you all.
crxxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Ali - how's you doing?    

Julie - Wednesday will be here in a blink    Any sign of you know who yet?

Catwoman - fantastic to hear from you and good that you got down to business at the weekend.  You just never know and you have to hold on to the hope for a natural miracle - stranger things have happened and all that  

Jodi - Perth would be a perfect halfway spot for a meet!!  I'm sure I'll be back there again as my BIL to be is from Perth and I have a sneaky suspicion my sister will move there one day...
Interesting about the hidden follies and thanks for reassurance too  

Starr - are you better?  Hope so!!

CR - ahh you've beat me to it and answered lots of the questions I was about to pm you!  Really happy to hear that you are doing so well and isn't time flying?!  It's so reassuring when one of the gang gets a BFP and fills us with such hope.  Pleased all is just as it should be and hope the loft conversion is under control in no time!

xx's
H

PS - Jess you are really missed.  Hope you feel up to posting again soon


----------



## CR (Nov 30, 2004)

forgot to ask, can someone pls give me some guidance on how to include a counter thing on the bottom of your messages??  i have only been a ff member for about a hundred years, but i have never ever worked out how to include one?

loving you all.
crxxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

OMG it has taken me ages to catch up with all of the news since I last posted!!!!
I have had such a busy week, I have not had time to post but things are a bit quieter now so I'm back.
I am glad to hear the meet went well and you all enjoyed it!

Sarah- So sorry to read you got a bfn 

Aliday- I am so sorry to read your news 

Struthie- I am so sorry you got another bfn, life is just not fair 

Looby lou- The pic of Katie Rose is soooooooo cute! 

**********- I am fine thank you for asking 
I noticed on your ticker you are starting in 2 days, good luck chick 

MandaW- Welcome to this thread and good luck with your tx 

VIL and Moosey- Blood results are great, congrats again!! 

Alwayssunny- Welcome to this thread and good luck 

  Congratulations Cathy 

me me me bit now- I had bloods taken by gp for routine 6month check not last Tuesday but the one before. Clinic rang on the following Monday to ask me to go back and do another test so i did on Tuesday just gone. The following day clinic rang again to ask me to come in. Doc said I have an underactive thyroid and v.high blood sugar 
Dose anyone have experience with either/both of these things and how the effect tcc?
Feeling quite down about it all at the moment, sort of cant believe it is ever going to happen for us  Sorry to be so negative


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Ta Julie - your support is as always completely invaluable    Ugh - nasty old  
At least it's almost home time for you  

Lilly - this thread has turned into War and Peace every time you log on now with so many of us transferring over from IUI recently!  So sorry to hear you've had some bad news.  It completely knocks you doesn't it    I unfortunately can't offer any advice on this condition either but I have a feeling Aussie Meg had thyroid problems (soz if I'm off the mark here Megan!).  Maybe try doing a search on the search function and see what that throws up  

H xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm here Fruit  
It's just been on of those Mondays   
Have a lovely snuggly evening & I'll "speak" to you tomorrow.
2 more sleeps for us.

Treacle Puff.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Holly - 3 more follies................you go girl     fantastic news. 2 more sleeps for you too   Will be thinking of you on Weds & sending lots of     As for me poppet, I feel like a right misery   not myself at all. Hope I get the go ahead for stimming on Weds this d/r malarky isn't much fun but hey..................will be worth it.
Catwoman - Great to hear from you   & fingers crossed for that natural   remember never say never!
Jodi -   in Birmingham, very pretty but I'd rather be where you are. How about Perth for the next meet?   I am geared up & ready to go, just want to crack on now. Hows you?
CR - 23 weeks     blimey where did that time go? Thanks for letting us know about you, great to hear that everything is going so well & that you are receiving such good care   
Lilly - Sorry you have got more worries   I hope it gets sorted soon & your mind put at rest. I can't help you but maybe you could post on "ask a nurse".

Erica.xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

New home poppets!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,42898.0.html

H x


----------

